# Finsbury Park CC



## Ball (19 May 2010)

Hi all, 

Does anyone here belong to this club or know anything about it?

It says on the website that from April onwards, when the racing season begins, club runs are more sparse, or not so many take part. But it's the closest club to me and I'd very much like to get involved, so if anyone has any info it'd be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## mearle (21 May 2010)

As far as I know they meet at Potters Bar on Sunday mornings in the winter for a fast out and back training run, and are very much a racing club, though I think they have a plodders section. It's not the only choice though, and not even the closest club. Numerous clubs/groups/secret societies seem to meet at Potters Bar on Sundays mornings, and several meet in Finchley. I would check out Willesdon Cycling Club and the North Road club for being larger and more well rounded, maybe London Phoenix as they seem to have a very early morning training ride out though Potters Bar.


----------



## Ball (21 May 2010)

Ah, thanks for getting back to me. Do you have any idea which clubs or groups meet in Finchley? That would be absolutely ideal as I can cycle there in a few minutes!


----------



## mearle (21 May 2010)

Well, there's the http://www.finchleyracingteam.com/ , which I tried once, though to be honest I didn't find them very friendly (and I'm not the only one with that experience). There's at least on more "club", that I've only heard about only through word of mouth, who meet very early (too early for me) on Sundays (or is it Saturday) somewhere in Finchley. I can't remember the details or find about them on t'internet (like I said, some clubs are secret societies). You might try ringing up http://www.shorter-rochford.co.uk, or even http://www.bikeandrun.co.uk/ for clues. I've seen London Phoenix riders ride back through Finchley from their early morning ride, so that's another option if you can find out details. If you want a proper cycling club, then the North Road club meets 9:30am Saturdays near Tewin, which is a bit of trek, but you'd probably end up cycling past there anyway on rides going that way out of London.


----------



## mickle (21 May 2010)

All I know is that Finsbury Park is Krapy Rub Snif went written backwards.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ball (22 May 2010)

Mickle, your contribution was completely useless, but it made me chuckle 

Mearle, thanks so much for your suggestions. I asked in Shorter Rochford today too and they had much the same ideas. I've been out with North Road a couple of times before and thought they were a really nice bunch and enjoyed it, it was just the start point was so far. 

I'll have a look into London Phoenix, otherwise I'll just have to suck it up and drag myself to Tewin early Saturday mornings.


----------



## Tynan (24 May 2010)

I've seen the Finsbury colours once on a commute

they were horrid, that should be reason enough


----------



## HaloJ (30 May 2010)

I'm having a similar deliberation, Ball.

Bike and Run have their own small club which runs itself mainly on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.p...ited-Kingdom/Bike-and-Run-London/246505231754

I saw a few London Pheonix heading back into town today as I was heading out for a quick blast in the country and got friendly greetings from them all which is most certainly a plus for them.

I also found another club called the Southgate Cycle Club which seems to cater for all abilities but the colours are shocking!  http://www.southgatecc.org.uk

Oh and apparently Finchley RT are currently only accepting Cat 1/elite men, women or juniors to join.

I'm going to take a look at what Bike and Run are up to as that is just around the corner from me. If not then London Pheonix or North Road. Tynan is right though, most rides up our way will be going out through Potters Bar.

Abs


----------



## Ball (5 Jun 2010)

HaloJ said:


> I'm having a similar deliberation, Ball.
> 
> Bike and Run have their own small club which runs itself mainly on Facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.p...ited-Kingdom/Bike-and-Run-London/246505231754
> ...



HaloJ, have you heard of the Gregarios?

http://www.gregarios.co.uk/cycling-clubs/cycling-london-watford-middlesex-herts.html

I had a chat with the main contact Danny last week, sounded like a very nice guy. They leave from Stanmore on Sunday mornings. I'm off on holiday soon and have said I'll go on a ride with them when I get back in a couple of weeks. If you fancy it, you're pretty close to me (I live in Hendon), we could cycle up to Stanmore together?

Bike and Run looks cool too, I'll definitely be visiting their fb page to see what they're up to. Looks really informal.


----------



## Ball (5 Jun 2010)

Althought, seems like Bike and Run seems like ladies only training rides :-( Do you know if they do a mixed or men's ride too?


----------



## HaloJ (6 Jun 2010)

Ball said:


> Althought, seems like Bike and Run seems like ladies only training rides :-( Do you know if they do a mixed or men's ride too?



Not sure about that unfortunately but I'm also looking for a mixed bunch. Nice find on Gregarios though, looks like a top club and very close. You're not at all far from me, probably only 3 or 4 miles, I'm just off East End Road. I'm still unsure where to go at the moment but would be more than happy to head up there with you to see what it's like, two club newbies together.

Must have cycled past your way on Saturday when myself and Martok took a jaunt out to Harefield and back. Then we went out for the London CycleChat Sunday run today which was most enjoyable. 11 cyclists riding in a small peleton through the streets of London hunting for coffee and cake.


----------



## Ball (7 Jun 2010)

That's super close, I live probably only 2 miles away, just after Finchley Lane becomes Church Road in Hendon. 

Awesome, well, lucky me is off to Cuba for two weeks on Wednesday (apparently they are the world's most innovative bike mechanics, I'm looking forward to seeing that), so I'll give you a shout when I get back and we can join the Gregarios for a ride. 

I had no idea Cycle Chat did rides btw! Sounds like fun.


----------



## HaloJ (8 Jun 2010)

Bike and Run replied on their FB "We do not have a men's or mixed group but this is in the pipeline, soon. The main reason we chose to start a women's beginner group as a posed to any other was the fact that there are already many cycle clubs which cater for men and are a little intimidating for some beginner women. But we have had a lot of interest in a mixed or beginner ride."

The details for the CycleChat Sunday ride out can be found below.....

https://www.cyclechat.net/

Enjoy Cuba! See you when you get back!

Abs


----------



## Ball (13 Jul 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Bike and Run replied on their FB "We do not have a men's or mixed group but this is in the pipeline, soon. The main reason we chose to start a women's beginner group as a posed to any other was the fact that there are already many cycle clubs which cater for men and are a little intimidating for some beginner women. But we have had a lot of interest in a mixed or beginner ride."
> 
> The details for the CycleChat Sunday ride out can be found below.....
> 
> ...




Hi Abs, 

So frustrating, I'm back and desperate for a Sunday ride but I booked all my weekends up for the forseeable future!! 

At a festival this weekend, Paris the weekend after for the Tour finish, in the Lakes the weekend after that. So I suggest the weekend after THAT (Sunday 1st August), we join the Gregarios if you're still keen. I know it'll be late in the season but better late than never right?

Tom


----------



## Ball (13 Jul 2010)

Also if you're ever up for an evening ride, I head up to Enfield Chase and back when I can, occasionally out to Herts midweek.


----------



## Sapper (21 May 2011)

Just found this thread whilst looking for something else..

Did you find and join any local clubs?

I live close to friern Barnet about 2 miles from Shorter Rocford (tally Ho) if that..

Adrian


----------



## Ball (24 May 2011)

Hi Adrian, 

Yes I did in the end, I joined the Gregarios Superclub Cyclista and have never looked back. 

Great bunch of guys, beautiful routes around the Chilterns, Essex and Hertfordshire, racing and time trialling if you want, but best of all it's just totally laid back. 

http://www.gregarios.co.uk/cycling-clubs/cycling-london-watford-middlesex-herts.html

There's the website if you want to take a look, or drop me a private message on here if you want to know anything else. They ride out of Stanmore, so I have to cycle up on a Sunday morning. Feel free to join me on Sunday if you fancy it. 

Tom


----------



## Thor (27 May 2011)

I believe the Gregarios got name-checked by David Harmon on Eurosport, after honorary member Ulissi won a stage.

If I hadn't seen this thread, I wouldn't have known what Harmon was on about .


----------



## Ball (31 May 2011)

They certainly did :-D I felt very proud. Apparently, before I joined, he used to ride occasionally with the club


----------

